# SpectraCal Special Offer and Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie

This is the qualification thread for the SpectraCal Special Offer and Giveaway. 

*Once you have qualified*, you may tell us you are qualified in this thread.

Please DO NOT post "in this thread" until you have officially qualified.

Hurry... qualification ends on January 31st, 2012.

Good luck!


----------



## gorb

Qualified and would love to win


----------



## Vader

Please throw my name in the proverbial hat! This is great!


----------



## boarder1995

Sign me up too! Would be a great win to help calibrate my new projector/screen!
-Tim


----------



## Chu Gai

I'm in for one.


----------



## patchesj

Would love to win! Count me in. Screen calibration is on my list of things to do


----------



## denydog

I could really use one of these.


----------



## hamtor

Qualified, good luck to all :banana:


----------



## zryder

qualified, and I am a winner! lol


----------



## dbstaggs

Qualified baby, sign me up please:boxer:


----------



## pocho

qualified. Please throw me into the Hat


----------



## fotto

Count me in, always wanted one.


----------



## Fastslappy

I'm Qualified. Please throw me into the Pool !!


----------



## leej

Oh Boy! I'm qualified.


----------



## mr.chill

Qualified, sign me up


----------



## ALMFamily

Qualified - hoping for a refund!! :bigsmile:

Thanks again HTS!


----------



## absoloot

enter me! enter me!


----------



## Drudge

Throw me in the ring!:devil:


----------



## Iaria

Yes please, I want to calibrate my tv, can I have one, Pleeeaaasseeeeeeee:bigsmile:
Gerry


----------



## MikeBiker

I'm qualified and expect to win.


----------



## grn1969c10

I'm a little less optimistic about winning...

but put my name in the hat too. You don't have to be a winner to be a player!


----------



## kstich

I am qualified since I have a US address. Please enter me in the draw.


----------



## jmy2469

Send it here!


----------



## xmaoo190

Please enter my name in to the draw. Thank!


----------



## Rudy81

Please sign me up as well.lddude:


----------



## cdiez58

Me too I want one!!!


----------



## RanZiv

OK - I'm qualified, please enter me.
Thanks


----------



## RobertKuhlmann

Yeah. I'm in.:clap:


----------



## Doc

Please count me in too!


----------



## hyghwayman

I am qualified and would love to be able to cali my sons new LG 1080p TV.:help:

Thanks:T


----------



## sub_crazy

I am qualified.

Thanks for another great giveaway:T


----------



## bpratt

I believe I am qualified to enter, and whilst shipping is paid for to those in the continental USA, I don't mind paying a little bit more to get it over here to .au


----------



## jmschnur

Sonnie said:


> This is the qualification thread for the SpectraCal Special Offer and Giveaway.
> 
> *Once you have qualified*, you may tell us you are qualified in this thread.
> 
> Please DO NOT post "in this thread" until you have officially qualified.
> 
> Hurry... qualification ends on January 31st, 2012.
> 
> Good luck!


I am indeed qualified.


----------



## d12d

Qualified and would love to win this. I can finally calibrate my Samsung PN63C8000. Thanks!


----------



## enthuz

I'm qualified and am loving this forum and this awesome prize. raying:


----------



## mr2dave

I'm qualified, and would like to enter.


----------



## Rick72

Qualified and ready to win.


----------



## tpaxadpom

I want to join the club. Count me in.


----------



## olddog

I be qualified-let me in o please pleaselddude::T


----------



## fergi

I'm qualified!


----------



## uncle

I qualify, please sign me up. 

Cheers:wave:


----------



## moparz10

qualified, please sign me up,and thanks for the chance to win :clap:


----------



## Diskohouse

definite count me in....I do not have any video cal equipment minus the disks.


----------



## Jasonpctech

Sign me up I'm ready!


----------



## Mpray1983

I'm qualified and would love to show this off at my get together for audio visual nuts at my house on feb 11th in Delaware. I have about 30 people attending. I would showcase this product at my GTG for everyone. It would be nice to have my screen perfectly calibrated before everyone comes over.


----------



## pjprather

qualified


----------



## chashint

qualified, would like to enter the drawing


----------



## redsandvb

One entry please...
If I read the announcement correctly, I'm qualified.


----------



## ALPHUX

Count me in please-most fascinating.:yikes:


----------



## Mr Bob

Signing up. Feel like I am qualified, tho I have not visited in a while. Have missed being here! :wave:

Lemme know -

Mr Bob


----------



## beuoy

You can count me in. thanks


----------



## Jason_Nolan

Qualified


----------



## mobileusa

Qualified


----------



## The Bandit

please count me in


----------



## dean70

Please count me in


----------



## JimSocks

I'm in! All shiny and qualified!


----------



## Infrasonic

I am qualified and would love to enter in the drawing, thanks!


----------



## zieglj01

Qualified and ready!


----------



## billyo

I'm qualified! Enter me please!


----------



## Quijibo

Better late than never. Count me in.


----------



## AustinJerry

I feel it--I'm going to win!


----------



## Iaria

I better mention that I am qualified, :T


----------



## Blue Dude

What timing! I was just shopping for one of these within the past week. Qualified! Sign me up!


----------



## Twin_Rotor

Qualified


----------



## Ile

Qualified

Good luck to all.:T


----------



## sholling

I'm qualified, count me in.


----------



## AndreaT

Me too! 
Hoping to be the winner!
Kind regards,
Andrea


----------



## vann_d

Awesome! Please enter me, I'm qualified.


----------



## f0zz

I'm qualified,

Put my name in the hat as well!


----------



## smurphy522

Awww....Yeah!

I qualified and would like to be in the drawing.


----------



## tshifrin

Qualified and certifiable; this would be a fine addition to the equipment!


----------



## coctostan

I believe I'm qualified...not for much though. 

I think I'm going to buy one with the special offer anyway.


----------



## dmills4229

Please register to win. Thx.


----------



## jlird808

I'm in  Good luck everyone!


----------



## htsas11

I'm qualified count me in :0)


----------



## jlird808

Lol what does "padding posts" mean anyways?? Is that what I'm doing right now lol?


----------



## koyaan

Please enter me in the drawing


----------



## asere

Would love to win, win!!!


----------



## engtaz

Qualified and thanks.


----------



## puffinak

Yay, I have enough posts. :yay: Please count me in.

Thank you.


----------



## kudo11

hi. "I am qualified and would like to be entered in the giveaway"


----------



## woofersus

I'd love to have one of those. I believe I am qualified.


----------



## pbc

Would love to win this, count me in.


----------



## Sputter

Add moi.


----------



## sga2

Thanks for another great giveaway. I'm qualified and would like to be entered.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## 11B2P

Please enter me in the drawing! Thank you very much! :T


----------



## NegativeEntropy

Hello, I'm qualified as well. Please enter me in the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## nerdful1

Add me please.


----------



## DYAUS

Qualified


----------



## rshetts

Very cool of you all! :clap: Im in!


----------



## PRAYER

sign me up please!


----------



## rab-byte

I think I'm qualified. Please enter me.


----------



## RodK

Qualified. Count me in please.


----------



## Martianpc

Qualified - Sounds great


----------



## flatfinger

I'm in like flint . And am on this white on rice !!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## wgmontgomery

Qualified. Count me in please.


----------



## sandbagger

Qualified

Would sure love to run the software through its paces with my CRT projector that badly needs a cal :sad:


----------



## Mr Bob

Qualified!

Mr Bob


----------



## PoTee

In please I'm qualified and would Ilove a chance to use this


----------



## jpk

I'm qualified, please count me in!
JK


----------



## _gl

Worth a try .


----------



## mikey15

qualified


----------



## Dwight Angus

Qualified, sign me up please.


----------



## Joeandsheila

Screen calibration is on my list of things to do.


----------



## KalaniP

I believe I am qualified and would love to see what one of these can do for my home televisions.


----------



## altahometheatre

Please include me in the draw, Thanks


----------



## bearberry

Qualified. Thanks to the sponsor!


----------



## bigjbk

Big JBK would love to have this on his tools list. Count me in.


----------



## AudioIronHorse

I should be qualified. Please register me for this drawing as well.
Thanks HTS!


----------



## Highside

Please enter my non-winning name again..............lddude:


----------



## Sonnie

Congratulations to *moparz10* who wins this giveaway! :clap:


----------



## sub_crazy

Congrats on the win moparz:clap:


----------



## Twin_Rotor

Congratulations!


----------



## puffinak

Hooray! moparz10. Congratulations on your win.

I'm glad you guys ran this contest. It really got me to seriously think about and look into doing my own calibration. In the past, I just used a calibration disc with the little plastic filters. But after looking into Calman DIY software and meters, I think I'd like to take the next step. Now to work a package into the my HT Budget :innocent:


----------



## ALMFamily

Congratulations Mopar!! Happy calibrating!


----------



## jweed

Congradulations


----------



## moparz10

I'd to thank each and everyone of you for the kind congrats ! it makes winning so much sweeter.
also Home Theatre Shack and Sponsors THANK YOU!

Jim


----------



## bigjbk

Congratulations moparz10. Let us know how it works for you.


----------

